# World-Pharma Journal/Log~My Path To The Olympia



## HFO3 (Mar 27, 2013)

LMAO~calm down I am fukken joking! But it made you click

THIS LOG IS FOR ENTERTAINMENT PURPOSES ONLY AND PART OF MY VIVID IMAGINATION, NOT REAL. 

My Life In The Gym on WP's free AP Gear:

I haven't decided on what I'm running yet, but I can tell you what my goals will be. I will be working on body parts I consider to be lacking. I can also tell you LACKING BODYPARTS have come to my attention via this contest and the random picture taking while posing holding a fucking piece of paper, lol. 

 I have never posed so much in my entire life, which is harder than you would think and I am not very good at it. I have also learned we do not look like we think we do, or maybe I speak only for myself and should say "I have learned I don't look like I think I do" thank you random posing pictures...


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 27, 2013)

subbed in buddy!


----------



## flynike (Mar 27, 2013)

welcome !!


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm feeling the accountability, not so sure how I feel about that


----------



## independent (Mar 27, 2013)

So whats your lagging body parts?


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Day 1  NO partner tonight  this is a late WO for me, so I took some CRAZE, put away the excuses and made it happen! I know you guys can relate to that.

Total macro count today so far                       CALS                                                                 FAT                                                                 CARBS                                                              PROT
3,704​120.6​375.0​291.5​


LEGS:
Warmed up with supersets of lying leg curls and leg extensions 
4 sets each on the lighter side to get the blood flow going! 
I then made my way over to the squat rack, ready to rock and roll
squats:
4 sets at 225 "form was slow with a slight pause at the bottom, not locking legs at the top"
2 sets at 315 "same form"
The sled was in use, by a dude that takes so long he should forward his mail there, so I moved on to leg extensions.
extensions: 
4 sets of extensions "form was steady and slow with heavy-er weight"
3 sets of lying leg curls "form was the same with heavy-er weight"

I will most likely eat 1 more cup of oats with 1 oz of raisins mixed in. I will do this prior to going to sleep, overall this was a lighter carb day for me considering I trained legs.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 27, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> So whats your lagging body parts?




Personally I think:
1. chest 
2. biceps 
3. calves

But let me open the can of worms! what's your thoughts?


----------



## jadean (Mar 27, 2013)

In brother. Wp said I shipped. You didnt decide yet? Avi looks sick brother, traps are popping with good separation. Hopefully I can get some good separation by the end of this cut. Good luck my man


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dam, that's fast. What did you decide on? 

Thank you! I have confidence in you, you _*will*_ achieve your desired effect. Determination, Consistency and Nutrition coupled with common sense will get you there! *Luck* is for Vegas baby!


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 28, 2013)

*DAY 2*

My WO was of a different nature. It was very light chill day, my cardio consisted of trips to the kitchen, my lifts were short quick reps of lifting the remote control and my fork with an occasional DVD change on the blu ray player. Total Relaxation Today.

I ate like underprivileged child on a Thanksgiving Retreat. I ate everything I got my hands on from pizza to pumpkin pie... Here are some of my good cals listed: I also had a filet mignon/jasmin rice meals 2 times and I had 6 oz Lean Turkey/Jasmin rice, 2 larger bagels covered in butter and jam, 3.5 oz of cashews, oats, raisns, etc...
 It was my day off from the gym but I wanted to keep up my log good or bad.   
                                                                                     Cals                                                                                     Fat                                                                                    Carbs                                                                                  Protein

4,359​128.7​583.0​234.5​
                                  with the WINE is below
4,729​128.7​592.1​234.8​


I will be rested for tomorrow, ready to go!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2013)

Subbed for sure. I couldnt fault your pecs . . . calves are a bane for many lifter - especially when your upper legs get some crazy size.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Subbed for sure. I couldnt fault your pecs . . . calves are a bane for many lifter - especially when your upper legs get some crazy size.




Oddly, Cap I didn't either. Lol not until I saw pics of me flexing my pecs holding the WP sign, i thought they were fine lol... I got a new perspective on things and I see the areas I want improvements in. I have never flexed for the camera, I was surprised and cracking up at what I saw wasn't what I thought was there so this is gonna be funn, oh shit my wife is rapping me right now, gotta go bro!,,, for reals! Lol


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Just a slight recap: 

Last night was a"vino night" and the Mrs had it with me posting on this forum, so she literally attacked me! hmmm did I find a new way to get her attention?!


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 29, 2013)

*WP LOG/JOURNAL~My Path To The Olympia*

Sub'd. Good luck. One of my fav meals is filet and jasmine rice. Well, I'm just lazy and it's really easy to cook. I ate that almost every night pretty much from age 25-28 and had awesome gains natty. Filet is getting too expensive so I only eat it a few times a week now.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Mar 29, 2013)

*WP LOG/JOURNAL~My Path To The Olympia*

Subbed. Kill it hfo


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 29, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Sub'd. Good luck. One of my fav meals is filet and jasmine rice. Well, I'm just lazy and it's really easy to cook. I ate that almost every night pretty much from age 25-28 and had awesome gains natty. Filet is getting too expensive so I only eat it a few times a week now.


+1 on easy to prep the tilapia and jasmin! cool thing is I can eat again 2-2.5 hours later with no force feeding required, haha


BlueJayMuscle said:


> Subbed. Kill it hfo



Thank you and will do brother! The log/journal idea is pure genius, I am feeling the need to kick some ass in the gym! And its shot time TBC


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh yes! I forgot to thank AY for AGENT STEEL,  making the night _rock harder_ than normal, pun intended


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 29, 2013)

*big thanks for log,i am sure you will receive prods soon and i am sure you will love it..*


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 30, 2013)

*CHEST DAY*

1. I started with cables, I used 2 different ranges of motion for 2 warmup sets super set with 2 warmup sets of sets of incline DB presses.
2. 3 sets of DB incline presses, I'll estimate I use about a 30 degree angle, I totally exhausted upper pec 
3. 3 sets of cables, using only 1 range of motion, I super set this exercise with my DB presses today.
4. 3 sets of Machine flys with modertate weight , holding peak contraction for 3 count, I ran 3 sets here to failure.
5. 3 sets of seated cable chest press with moderate weight to failure, I super set this exercise today with machine flys.

I had a great session today, chest was totally exhausted and fully pumped. I used slow controlled reps keeping the stretch and peak flex time considerably high _throughout _the entire WO.
                                                                                       CALS                                                                          FAT                                                                                         CARBS                                                                                      PROT

2,192​91.5​236.1​127.7​
Current Macros^^^ I will update totals later


----------



## Booby (Mar 30, 2013)

HFO3 keep puttin in work brother you look great!


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yu know it and Thank you, I am giving my best bro. I wish my main partner was able to train with me, She is up when I'm down and vice versa. My wife motivates me 100%!. Tomorrow is gonna be awesome, looking forward to training back rear delts and bis


----------



## Booby (Mar 30, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Yu know it and Thank you, I am giving my best bro. I wish my main partner was able to train with me, She is up when I'm down and vice versa. My wife motivates me 100%!. Tomorrow is gonna be awesome, looking forward to training back rear delts and bis


How do you like hitting back n bis together?...When i do a heavy back routine i feal like i cant go as heavy on bis, so now i devote 1 day to just biceps and forearms...I noticed my arms are responding good this.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh I have an Arm day, it is right up there with shoulders as my favorites parts to train! I super set bis and tris often

it's an  old school routine for many. I like it. but I rarely stay with a specific routine, I train intuitively mostly, meaning i end up changing things midstream if I'm not feeling it, I find it somewhere else and then kill it. But still enjoy old school training too.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 31, 2013)

BICEPS and ABS

Very high volume day
standing curls with Z BAR 
concentration curls on preacher bench 

roman chair with multiple variations 
Today was a phenomenal session


Total
4,082 CALS
122.5 FAT
457.5 CARBS
298.2 PROTEIN


----------



## Booby (Mar 31, 2013)

I was just curious?...Are your fat calories healthy fats?...Like extra virgin olive oil, avacados, fish oils, etc?...Or just all fats?


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Booby said:


> I was just curious?...Are your fat calories healthy fats?...Like extra virgin olive oil, avacados, fish oils, etc?...Or just all fats?



Today's Fats:
almonds
whole eggs
Olive oil from cooking only, I don't add it to anything else.
Sirloin steak
Potatoes
Avocado
bacon
Hershey's Chocolate syrup


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 1, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> 4,036​134.6​483.1​256.6​
> 
> updated macros and a few pics from the contest.




*on this pics you look ready for show!*


----------



## longworthb (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^huh?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 1, 2013)

TRICEPS/SHOULDERS~MASS VOLUME TRAINING 

One arm rope press downs 2 X15 each arm to warm up

Incline tricep extensions with curl bar
Close grip tricep presses 
Cable kickbacks

SHOULDERS

DB presses
lateral  raises
Hammer strength shoulder press

Massive pump, great session.
Pre WO macros

2,821​117.9​371.0​105.5​


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 2, 2013)

4,239​147.6​469.4​278.6​

No training today, but plenty of food


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 3, 2013)

*you look great,for me best of the best...great shape!*


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks WP.

*LEGS*
Super set to warm up between leg curls and extensions 2 sets each for 15
leg extensions 3x20
lying leg curls 3x15
Squats 3x15, 1x20 

today was an awesome leg day, super explosive, very short rest periods, great pump.

Macros

3,459​145.7​335.9​219.4​


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 4, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> pic



Alright this pic is motivating a diet review and a cardio bump.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 4, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Alright this pic is motivating a diet review and a cardio bump.



Mission accomplished, oh yeah! 

Thanks man


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 5, 2013)

Good luck on your journey bro! Looking beastly! Your delts look like cannon balls. Keep killing it, you will achieve your goals. Shit you look ready for the stage now. Definetely inspired me to train harder.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Pic*

World-Phama AP products come packaged 100% as good as my Pfizer Depot Test comes from the local pharmacy. My 1st inject went smooth as silk 400mg Enathate and 400mgs Deca for total of 4cc's. I will be using an AI to control the estrogen and water retention, and a dopamine agonist only as needed for any other undesirable side effects.

I have enjoyed a 4 day weekend of R&R with my wife and kids eating whatever I felt like eating, BBQ, pizza, potato salad, baked beans, pieS, yes plural, and whatever else I  could get my hands on. No supplements mostly carbs and fats, some protein but not much.  I am back and ready to handle some business tonight.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 8, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> World-Phama AP products come packaged 100% as good as my Pfizer Depot Test comes from the local pharmacy. My 1st inject went smooth as silk 400mg Enathate and 400mgs Deca for total of 4cc's. I will be using an AI to control the estrogen and water retention, and a dopamine agonist only as needed for any other undesirable side effects.
> 
> I have enjoyed a 4 day weekend of R&R with my wife and kids eating whatever I felt like eating, BBQ, pizza, potato salad, baked beans, pieS, yes plural, and whatever else I  could get my hands on. No supplements mostly carbs and fats, some protein but not much.  I am back and ready to handle some business tonight.





*nice pics,nice fast deliver..take it in hand and make new pics,so we can see how big you are now *


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice. I just used the E and it was smooth. The Prop is gtg too.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Apr 9, 2013)

Killing it already. Looking huge and ripped. Very jealous of the tanness haha


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks man. The ball is moving forward, I'm fukken excited to see how far I can push it. My wife is taking this ride with me too, she just started 20mg of BD Anavar per day from WP. She was taking 10mg per day, I think she's been using about 2 weeks, give or take, her results are already very visible. This should be the most fun cycle I've ever done! It's her first.

I'll be practicing posing through out this journey, so I strongly expect to improve over time, I'll update with pics and I'm open to hear opinions


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Revised macros ^^^

Total
4,030
90.0
553.7
253.4


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 9, 2013)

*looking great,fantastic..summer is here almost,i see you are more then ready man! congratulation!*


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you! I love higher volume training while blasting. Today is leg day and shot day, 300 mg TestE and 200mg deca


----------



## longworthb (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking good bro keep it up


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I didn't make it the gym today, I had double duty day with the kids, so the gym is passed over. Tomorrow is a new day 
My macros

Total
3,991
189.4
406.4
203.1


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 12, 2013)

*LEGS*

WARM_UP sets with short rest periods in between
lying leg curls 2X30
leg extensions 2X30

Squats with narrow stance, average rest periods in between between 1-2+minutes
5x15-20 I used 225
1X15-20 I used 135     this set really kicked my ass!

I super set these 2 exercises, I had average rest periods, tried to keep them shortER than normal, I was exhausted so they were not as short as I was going for.
leg extensions 5X20-30 
Leg curls 5X20-30

My legs were very pumped, it was hard to walk!~over all this was a great WO.

TOTAL MACROS

2,912​79.7​350.1​221.4​
I  have a couple of more meals to left.


----------



## jadean (Apr 12, 2013)

Backs looking sick brother, any wheel shots? High volume days always whoop my ass, throwing in a second leg day strickly high volume baby and working on my tan while I'm at the gym lol


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 12, 2013)

thanks man.

 I was going to take a couple of pics today but I was on a tight schedule and just didn't get it done. I'll get some up next week for sure.

 I love high volume training. They are ass kickin WO's for sure. Oh shit! 6'8" jacked and TAN! lol, That is a sight to see, haha, I don't give a shit who you are!!!

 Do you use MT2?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 12, 2013)

*revised macros for today*
3,831​94.9​470.7​290.4​


----------



## jadean (Apr 13, 2013)

Haha everybody keeps telling me I'll look sick with a tan and my gym has free tanning booths so iI'll give it a shot. First time tanning so never used mt2 I did get some dark tanning lotion, don't know how good it will work.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tanning with lotion can make a big difference, that shit is expensive! So My wife finds the super expensive stuff at the tanner and then buys it online for half price, lol!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 13, 2013)

*DAY OFF*
Todays macros so far...

4,476​168.7​547.9​204.4​


For anyone who may be wondering, I'm eating anything that sounds good everyday, nothing held back at all, especially deserts and breads, lol. Dinner was a homemade double meat double cheese triple bacon cheeseburger with good old fashioned macaroni and cheese, no limits... lunch was brisket, baked beans and potato salad.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 13, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> *DAY OFF*
> Todays macros so far...
> 
> 4,476​168.7​547.9​204.4​
> ...



I like that you count your cals even when you are eating without limits.
I have to start doing this as well


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> I like that you count your cals even when you are eating without limits.
> I have to start doing this as well



If I don't I get way off track, lol... Eating enough is by far and has always been my biggest challenge, I used to think I ate way more than I did. Now I track everything everyday, just out of habit.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 14, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> *DAY OFF*
> Todays macros so far...
> 
> 4,476​168.7​547.9​204.4​
> ...



Once i get the machine rolling with heavy training, moderate cardio and fair aas/gh. I eat a lot of foods. I just have a few hard and fast rules that I always follow and I never really get that far out of line. As long as I can rationalize some nutritional value. Just no fried food and no fluid calories(no diet soda either) other a shake.  I personally know its the breads and cookies that make me fat. And man I really could go for a bacon cheeseburger right now!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

TODAYS MACROS

2,554​95.6​262.4​167.4​

Today I WO'ed with my wife, I love training with her, she is badder than most of you bitches on here

Today was chest, shoulders, Triceps. We started out with a warm-up of the antagonist muscle group, the back. I don't commonly start like this, but we wanted to go heavy-ier with less reps today and it is exactly what we needed. Our eccentric and concentric motions were done in a very slow manner with a forced squeeze at the peak concentric point of contraction. This is a high intensity technique due to the prolonged time under consistent contractions of shortening and lengthening the muscles.

CHEST
DB press on a flat bench
4X8
Standing Cable flyes directly out in front of my chest, with a 3 second squeeze at the peak of short contraction.
4X8 with a heavy weight, the last 2 sets I include drop sets with a much lighter weight for 8 more reps
DB incline press, about 30% incline
4X8 
Cableflyes on incline bench with a 3+ second tight squeeze at the peak of short contraction
3X8 with  heavy weight and included drop sets on last 2 sets with a much lighter weight for 8 more reps


SHOULDERS
I used the HS shoulder press, reps were slow and controlled creating high intensity.
3X8

TRICEPS
I started with cable press downs using the short curled bar in the widest grip, I used a long range of motion and moderate weight, muscle exhaustion was a factor. Simulating a circular forward motion with a deep stretch contraction at the top, holding the point of short contraction for a good tight squeeze. I did 5 sets to failure running these back to back with slight rest in-between of 5 sets of lateral raises to finish out my shoulders. 
5x failure for press downs
5x failure for lateral raise 

DB tricep extensions on the incline bench bringing the weight down above the shoulder cap then pressing to full short contraction with a 3 second hold at the top, all reps were slow and controlled, my triceps were BLOWN THE FUCK UP!
5x failure with light weight


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Once i get the machine rolling with heavy training, moderate cardio and fair aas/gh. I eat a lot of foods. I just have a few hard and fast rules that I always follow and I never really get that far out of line. As long as I can rationalize some nutritional value. Just no fried food and no fluid calories(no diet soda either) other a shake.  I personally know its the breads and cookies that make me fat. And man I really could go for a bacon cheeseburger right now!



Knowing your body and what it's saying to you is a very cool thing!! Mine is always talking...
I stay clear of fried foods, they totally destroy my stomach, GI bloating and all kinds of feeling bad. I have a HUGE sweet tooth for baked sweets, actually sweets, period. The problem is I eat most of the goods when we make, bake or buy em, lol.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 15, 2013)

*nice you have some WO with wife,its always welcome *


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Today macros needed some help, hey the night isn't over

2,956​102.5​318.0​197.7​




*BICEPS HIGH volume baby*
Standing DB curls done together
5X20
5x25 some sets I went a little farther, almost to failure
bent over isolated DB curls
6X15 some sets I almost went to failure

This routine was setup to have 30-40 second rest, I was off on quite a few rest periods so I pushed harder for the extra reps. My bicecps were *swoll* the fuck up!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Todays macro so far

3,298​159.8​273.0​212.1​
*Shoulders*

seated DB presses
6X12-15 very slow controlled contractions 
bent over lateral raises
3X10
drop sets 
3X10
shoulder front raises using Freestyle cable machine
3X 12-15 with 30 second rest between sets


*CALVES*
calf press superset with one legged raises
6 sets to failure with each exercise

I am starting to see some changes, even more so I feel significant changes, the pumps are tremendous! *AP gear is the BEST!!!* This is going to be a fun ride!


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 18, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I am starting to see some changes, even more so I feel significant changes, the pumps are tremendous! *AP gear is the BEST!!!* This is going to be a fun ride!



what is your cycle again?
and how many days in are you?
I wasnt aware that you had started yet.
I am looking forward to following in more detail.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 19, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I am running DECA and TEST-E for 10kwks
> I'm using Aromasin 12.5mg 2x daily
> Adding Prami at .1 tomorrow
> I will will add Winstrol V and Anavar towards the end.
> ...



How many days in are you?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 19, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> How many days in are you?




11 days


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 20, 2013)

MACROS
3,974​118.1​523.1​203.0​

*TRICEPS*

pressdowns with straight bar alternating with reverse grip
4X20 each way
2X10 each way

Incline bench overhead tricep extensions using DB's
6X20

I'm going back later for quads if I can squeeze out enough time from the Saturday grind of "things to do" list


----------



## Tris10 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just read through your log.. You're a big fucker lol I noticed with your training that it doesn't appear that you're on any set schedule for what you workout and when..? Do you hit each muscle twice a week or do you just hit whatever you feel like doing that day? I'm guilty of this lol I tend to get A.D.D. in the gym lol


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking great, bro. Keep killin the log. Takes a LOT of dedication to track macros that exactly and be hitting that many sets to failure haha


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> Just read through your log.. You're a big fucker lol I noticed with your training that it doesn't appear that you're on any set schedule for what you workout and when..? Do you hit each muscle twice a week or do you just hit whatever you feel like doing that day? I'm guilty of this lol I tend to get A.D.D. in the gym lol



Thanks for reading Tris and I appreciate your compliment!!

I go through my phases of following "routines" and then not so much, like right now. I can relate to the ADD thing. I am more like a spoiled kid sometimes, I just do what I want to do which sometimes isn't the best thing for me, lol. I feel more accountable knowing you guys are reading my log though, lol. 



BlueJayMuscle said:


> Looking great, bro. Keep killin the log. Takes a LOT of dedication to track macros that exactly and be hitting that many sets to failure haha



Thanks brother, I really appreciate it!

The hardest thing for me is eating enough, haha. If I don't track my macros, my calories will drop pretty fast. I love the high volume training, I do change things pretty often though. I started my next phase of training today. *"long contraction pauses" 
*In short I am holding the stretch position longer than the short contraction with an extended time under tension.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Todays Macros*
4,047​126.9​431.0​287.3​


*LEGS*

I warmed up on the exercise bike today, I used a high level so my quads were cooking after a just few minutes.

*Lying leg curls*
4X12 I hold every rep for 5 seconds at the longest point of the hamstring stretch (end of the long contraction). I used a moderate speed for the ecc and con motion. Each set lasted over 60 seconds! REST time was 30 seconds...
2X10 It was every ounce of determination to complete these last 2 sets, 12 reps? NO WAY haha 

*SQUATS*
6X12 I used the same method here as I used for hamstrings. I held 5 seconds at the longest point of stretch with every set lasting no less than 60 seconds, my legs were shaking like a MOFO. Rest times were longer here, when 30 seconds clicked on my timer I was like there's no way...  so my first 4 sets I rested 60 seconds and my last 2 sets I rested 2 VERY SHORT minutes

THIS was All I had time to do and I gotta tell ya I was not upset about it. I would have finished with some sumo leg press using the same method.

This was a super high intensity WO, I will be using it more and give my final opinion of it then.

AP gear is pedal to the medal brothers!!  if there is anyone on the fence or have any doubts. I AM HERE to set the record straight for you today. DO NOT HESITATE`WP has KICK ASS GEAR, I am on day 14, I can hardly imagine what day 56 is gonna look like, I am excited about this run, that is all for now.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2013)

you look every time you post pic better..will you ever come to under 100 grams carbs a day?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2013)

*man,can you do one day meals pics,so we can see what you eat,how its look..stakes..etc *

what supp you take?
how much bcca,glutamine, whey protiens?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you look every time you post pic better..*THANKS *will you ever come to under 100 grams carbs a day? *haha doubtful, no need for me*.


 I do have plans soon to get them to 800 once I am comfortable eating at 800 I will start cycling them VS running 4-500 or so a day. I want to see how I respond to 800, thats a lot of pancakes brother!!! haha



World-Pharma.org said:


> *man,can you do one day meals pics,so we can see what you eat,how its look..stakes..etc  *I gotta tell ya, it's not all pretty, haha
> Here is an average day  for me:
> 
> PANCAKES
> ...




I've been out of whey for 2 weeks. too dam expensive, I would rather eat whole food. However, I gave in today and bought 6lbs of it and 4lbs casein


----------



## independent (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice log brother. Yea ap gear is solid, im on my second week of ap tren at 100mgs a week and im getting night sweats. Time to bump the dosage.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Nice log brother. Yea ap gear is solid, im on my second week of ap tren at 100mgs a week and im getting night sweats. Time to bump the dosage.



thanks. It's my first log, I already see areas that need improvement, hahaha

Excellent Quality!
In a world of... You might, you might not get the gear you paid for AP is a no brainer for me. When it's all said and done you save money on labs, down time from ruined cycles, no swollen injection points, no PIP, haha. the list goes on and on...

anyway, what are you increasing tren dose to?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking good... But I want more beef! You look pretty well rounded. And your log is one of the best I have seen. I'm probably going to emulate your log next blast. Im just going to be bigger and my log is going to be better.
 just kidding... Other then the bigger part.


----------



## independent (Apr 22, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> thanks. It's my first log, I already see areas that need improvement, hahaha
> 
> Excellent Quality!
> In a world of... You might, you might not get the gear you paid for AP is a no brainer for me. When it's all said and done you save money on labs, down time from ruined cycles, no swollen injection points, no PIP, haha. the list goes on and on...
> ...



It will go to 150mgs next. Baby steps.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2013)

TODAYS MACROS
4,264​142.9​466.3​281.0​
NO GYM TODAY, *Big* *back tomorrow, heck yeeeaahh@! *


----------



## jadean (Apr 22, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> TODAYS MACROS
> 4,264​142.9​466.3​281.0​
> NO GYM TODAY, *Big* *back tomorrow, heck yeeeaahh@! *


Yes!!!! my favorite day brother. log and pics are sick, really enjoying this gear as well. 
keep killing it mang


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2013)

jadean said:


> Yes!!!! my favorite day brother. log and pics are sick, really enjoying this gear as well.
> keep killing it mang




Thanks BIGGIN! Yeah back is a favorite of mine too@! 

I was side by side with a dude at the gym Sunday, he was 6'6" and maybe 270, haha, he is a Big Dude, YOUR"E BIGGER! haha. Would like to see us side by side for a picture, kinda reminds me of Rocky and Hulk Hogan, lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 22, 2013)

i see yoi have genetic for sure,since you can eat more and be ripped..you can be real happy..not much guys cant eat so much nice food and be ripped,even with gear,no way..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 22, 2013)

*yeah,good whey is real expensive now! i only use hydro whey protiens.they are crazy expensive...3-4 x more then normal whey!  but all pro use hydro protiens after gym..i like how George Farah so now with guys,they all got ripped..*


----------



## jadean (Apr 22, 2013)

Haha mine and my brothers favorite wrestler growing up. Also love the rockys


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> i see yoi have genetic for sure,since you can eat more and be ripped..you can be real happy..not much guys cant eat so much nice food and be ripped,even with gear,no way..


 I have genetics, I was a skinny kid man, lol... soaking wet I weighed 120 as a freshman in high school, thats when I started lifting, hahaha.



World-Pharma.org said:


> *yeah,good whey is real expensive now! i only use hydro whey protiens.they are crazy expensive...3-4 x more then normal whey!  but all pro use hydro protiens after gym..i like how George Farah so now with guys,they all got ripped..*


 Man, whey is down right out of hand with the prices!!! I bought the cheaper stuff this time, I spend more on BCAA's instead, every HP counts right now!!! They are getting harder to come by 



jadean said:


> Haha mine and my brothers favorite wrestler growing up. Also love the rockys


 That's funny man, I loved the rockys and hogan too. it blew my mind when I saw them stand next to one another in the ring, rock did manage to pick his big ol ass up though, haha. They both look good today too, that's proof "juice" is good for ya

REVISED MACROS

4,424​145.9​471.3​311.0​


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Todays Macros so far*
3,069​77.4​313.7​272.2​

*BACK*

HS Pull Downs
5X10 Held the stretch position for 5to5+ seconds each rep, total time per set 60+ seconds. This is a killer WO philosophy 
HS close grip rows
3X10 I used the exact same method as above
cable lat pull downs with straight bar
5x10 Again each rep for no less than 5second count at the longest point of the stretch contraction 

*Rear Delts*
seated bent over lateral raises
5x12 the count was about 3, my delts were cooked at this point!

*Biceps*
cable curls ez bar
4X12 each set lasted 60 seconds, I could not hold in the stretch position a full 5seconds, biceps were toast!!!  I did make sure every set lasted for 60+ seconds

*1 more run at rear delts, using rear delt machine*
2X12 I was able to hold for the full 5 seconds this attempt

I used a strict 30 second break between each set tonight. I was cooked man, awesome WO!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Revised macros
3,986​116.2​330.1​358.5​


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 26, 2013)

I warmed up on the bike for about 5 minutes

*LEGS
*
Leg extensions
we used a variety of counts for ROM tonight but the main objective was maintaing 60+ seconds of TUT and creating extreme blood flow and quad exhaustion.

*SQUATS
*
I used the same technique as I did for extensions, TUT was 60+ seconds per set. I tried to maintain about 5 seconds in the stretch position, it was very difficult to do. 

So far this technique is really kicking my ass, the results should be very interesting to see in the end. 

Todays Macros

4,068​93.8​547.9​255.0​

​


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 29, 2013)

*CHEST* was done Saturday

seated freestyle cable press
5X 60 seconds of TUT, I'm unsure of the rep count, The rest was also 60 seconds in between.

Cable Flyes
4X 60 seconds TUT

Cable decline press
4X 60 seconds TUT

Dips
4X 60 seconds TUT

*TRICEPS*
standing press downs with pad
4X 60 seconds TUT

seated incline Tricep extensions using DB's
4X12-15 no way to do 60 seconds here, Triceps were SWoll


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 29, 2013)

I throw in a few weeks of time under tension sets. Never a full workout though. I'm totally interested. How long do you plan on doing this?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I throw in a few weeks of time under tension sets. Never a full workout though. I'm totally interested. How long do you plan on doing this?




I am staying intuitive, I can tell you right now a rotation of high volume, TUT and single body part compound lift days is on my agenda but I don't really know how long I will do this in total. It is very effective as far as I can tell, But I'm going to keep posting my thought and WO's as I continue the log. 

How do you like the times you train with TUT?

Do you change routines often?


----------



## HFO3 (May 1, 2013)

Time has been my biggest challenge these last few days and It will be this entire week. I was able to get short WO's in yesterday and today.

*Biceps and lateral/posterior Delts (yesterday)*
DB curls
EZ bar Curls
Hammer curls 

Lateral/Posterior Delts
Super set:
DB rear laterals 
DB standing laterals

*TODAY WAS LEGS*
Lying leg curls
leg press
leg extension

Todays Macros so far.
2,692​86.6​297.0​203.8​


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 1, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I am staying intuitive, I can tell you right now a rotation of high volume, TUT and single body part compound lift days is on my agenda but I don't really know how long I will do this in total. It is very effective as far as I can tell, But I'm going to keep posting my thought and WO's as I continue the log.
> 
> How do you like the times you train with TUT?
> 
> Do you change routines often?



I usually use TUT as a final burn set.  Sometimes I go with a fst7 style and the last pump set I lighten up and watch the clock and forget the reps. 

I  switch styles on the first of the month.  I go from a heavy weight straight set to a high volume to intensity routines like fst7 or dc. What I really like is a month of monster sets where I just kinda don't follow any real program. It's very instinctive what ever I feel like working.  They end up being full similar to a dc training with a little less structure.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 1, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Here's an updated pic... I am really enjoying WP's gear, some of the best and super clean, *there is no doubt WP has the "real deal"*



Wp rep status ... exceeded!
looking good.  Mean shoulders man. Mean


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 1, 2013)

*huge and ripped tot he bones,what to say..i think most biggest and most ripped man on ironmagazineforums for sure!*


----------



## HFO3 (May 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Wp rep status ... exceeded!
> looking good.  Mean shoulders man. Mean





World-Pharma.org said:


> *huge and ripped tot he bones,what to say..i think most biggest and most ripped man on ironmagazineforums for sure!*




THANK YOU and THANK YOU but I'm not a rep

Todays Macros so far
3,252​119.3​335.0​217.6​


----------



## independent (May 3, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Here's an updated pic... I am really enjoying WP's gear, some of the best and super clean, *there is no doubt WP has the "real deal"*



Damn bro thats impressive.


----------



## longworthb (May 3, 2013)

Looking good bro damn good I can say without a doubt that I'd do ya


----------



## HFO3 (May 4, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Damn bro thats impressive.





longworthb said:


> Looking good bro damn good I can say without a doubt that I'd do ya



Dam, I think I am getting hot, lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 5, 2013)

*yes you are hot and big--ready for show for sure.!*


----------



## HFO3 (May 5, 2013)

*LEGS

*Exercise bike for warmup
Squats
2X 40 seconds TUT
4X 60 seconds TUT

Leg extensions
4X 25 
Legs were all swollT up. We rested with some powerade, BCAA's and a protein bar, then hit it again...

*SHOULDERS*
DB presses
Cable reverse flyes
Cable laterals

Todays macros so far...

3,599​130.8​424.5​214.5​


----------



## HFO3 (May 5, 2013)

Final count
4,734​172.6​544.2​283.8​


----------



## independent (May 8, 2013)

I wish i could eat that many cals.


----------



## HFO3 (May 8, 2013)

*Yesterday was BACK*
Pulldowns wide grip 
wide rows
close grip pull downs
close grip rows

We ran medium volume with moderate weight TUT was 30-40 seconds per set, each exercise ended with a heavy set of about 10 reps. We ran out of time couldn't finish rear delts and Biceps.  Life called and we had to get the kids home for dinner and homework.

A great WO, rhomboids and lats are taking to me today


----------



## independent (May 10, 2013)

Damn kids, Theyre ruining my sex life. Nice back workout btw.


----------



## HFO3 (May 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Damn kids, Theyre ruining my sex life. Nice back workout btw.



I have 3 little ones, I usually drop them off at the kids club. Its a vicious cycle, sex then kids... 
My wife finally got a 10 yr dealybopper installed so no more kids, lol.
Thanks Moe, I'm going to get after some training this weekend. How's the tren run?


----------



## Ironman2001 (May 11, 2013)

Looking amazing bro! keep KILLING it


----------



## HFO3 (May 14, 2013)

CHEST
seated flat bench
Seated cable flyes
Decline cables 
dips

Shoulders
DB presses
cable laterals
reverse laterals

triceps
Cable press downs 
overhead DB ext on incline bench
V rope


----------



## Booby (May 14, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Here's an updated pic... I am really enjoying WP's gear, some of the best and super clean, *there is no doubt WP has the "real deal"*



Looking great bro!...Your delts are insane!...Keep up the hard work.


----------



## cube789 (May 15, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *yes you are hot and big--ready for show for sure.!*



lmao


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 15, 2013)

any pics updates..some from gym


----------



## independent (May 16, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I have 3 little ones, I usually drop them off at the kids club. Its a vicious cycle, sex then kids...
> My wife finally got a 10 yr dealybopper installed so no more kids, lol.
> Thanks Moe, I'm going to get after some training this weekend. How's the tren run?



Too scared to get your nuts cut lol. Wp tren is amazing but i had to stop last week due to sleep issues. Gonna start again in july but im going to try some supps to help me sleep.


----------



## keith1569 (May 16, 2013)

nice log brother!  i may have missed it, but what is your cycle right now?  also what are you weighing?

Bigmoe--im thinking of getting cut haha..


----------



## independent (May 27, 2013)

Bump. Progress?


----------



## Alexwbe (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## HFO3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Pull ups 
3x20 assisted (warm up)
5 to failure unassisted 

Bent over rows wide grip
5x20
Hammer strength pull downs close grip
5x20

z bar curls
3x20
seated DB curls
3x20
2x12
DB hammer curls
2xfailure


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Too scared to get your nuts cut lol. Wp tren is amazing but i had to stop last week due to sleep issues. Gonna start again in july but im going to try some supps to help me sleep.



Vascectomy is scary, but not as scary as more kids


----------



## JRx (Sep 6, 2014)

Sucked me in


----------

